# Christian Action movie



## PresbyDane (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a storyboard Idea for a movie called

"King David and his brave 300"

Does anyone know were to find funds, to get this rolling.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 4, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> I have a storyboard Idea for a movie called
> 
> "King David and his brave 300"
> 
> Does anyone know were to find funds, to get this rolling.



300? Wouldn't it be 400? Or Gideon and 300?

Theognome


----------



## Solus Christus (Mar 4, 2009)

Knowing Hollywood a movie about Solomon and his 700 wives (and 300 concubines) would be more up their alley.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah sorry I guess I would be "King David and his brave 37" 2 sam 23, 39


----------



## Theognome (Mar 4, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> Yeah sorry I guess I would be "King David and his brave 37" 2 sam 23, 39



Oh. I thought your were going the 1 Samuel 22 route. As far as funding goes, I have no clue.

Theognome


----------



## Rangerus (Mar 4, 2009)

Try contacting the makers of "Fireproof" and "Facing the Giants" at Sherwood Baptist Church in Albany Georgia. They are getting very good at making Christian movies.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 4, 2009)

I will look into that


----------



## Skyler (Mar 4, 2009)

Why not Jonathan and his armorbearer?


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey I copywrited this idea of a christian action-movie so no ripping me off now, you hear.


----------



## steven-nemes (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm sure the Hollywood execs would like the idea of a "Song of Solomon" movie...


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 5, 2009)

Perhaps you could arrange for some type of government bail-out?


----------

